# Calling Mx from the US



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I can call Texas from my Telcel phone by dialing 001 and the area code and number. But my kids can't call here. From what I understand there are additional codes for cell to cell, land line to cell and so on. Both kids just use cell phones so what is the solution?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> I can call Texas from my Telcel phone by dialing 001 and the area code and number. But my kids can't call here. From what I understand there are additional codes for cell to cell, land line to cell and so on. Both kids just use cell phones so what is the solution?


To call your Mexican cell phone from the US they need to dial 52 1 then your city code then your telephone number. e.g. for Gdl 52 1 33 xxxx yyyy. You need the extra 1 between the country code and the city code for cell phones.

Complete instructions.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Well thank you!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> To call your Mexican cell phone from the US they need to dial 52 1 then your city code then your telephone number. e.g. for Gdl 52 1 33 xxxx yyyy. You need the extra 1 between the country code and the city code for cell phones.
> 
> Complete instructions.


01152-1-area code [444 for SLP] -XXX-XXXX from the USA for a cell phone.


----------

